# fichier SIT



## danythebeaver (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un powermac avec mac os 9.1, j'ai des difficultés à ouvrir certains fichiers au format SIT, est ce que cela est du un fichier défectueux ou existe t-il plusieurs versions de SIT, ou simplement stuffit trop ancien. 
Merci.


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2013)

C'est souvent galère ces fichiers .sit.
Chez moi il arrive de temps en temps qu'une version moderne de StuffIt arrive à lire un vieux fichier archivé impossible à lire avec n'importe quelle version en Os9

Il arrive aussi que "the unarchiver" arrive à ouvrir un fichier impossible à lire autrement&#8230;


----------



## danythebeaver (9 Novembre 2013)

Bonne alternative, j'ai téléchargé unarchiver mac osx pour décompresser le fichier, puis transfert sur clé usb puis installation sur mac os 9, ça marche.
Merci.
Dany.


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2013)

Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2013)

danythebeaver a dit:


> j'ai des difficultés à ouvrir certains fichiers au format SIT



Quelle difficulté ? StuffIt ne parvient pas à décompresser le fichier, ou bien plus simplement, lorsque tu double-cliques sur le fichier, ça ne lance pas StuffIt ?

Dans le second cas, laisse un alias de StuffIt sur le bureau, et pour les fichiers ".sit" qui ne présentent pas l'icône spécifique "StuffIt", drague les sur l'icône de cet alias !


----------



## cdbvs (14 Novembre 2013)

*Salut Danythebeaver, c'est Cdbvs*


Ouai, en fait ça peut être du à plein de choses !
Je vais t'en donner quelques unes:

- Le fichier .sit a été renommé. Ca arrive souvent quand on passe par les news bins. Les .txt peuvent souvent s'avérer être des .sit fractionnés. Il est toujours possible qu'une personne mal vaillante ai voulut renommer une extension pour X ou Y raison. Il arrive souvent sur les P2P, sur PC que les .rar soient en fait des .avi.

- Le fichier .sit peut avoir été créé avec un Stuffit supérieur au 703 sur un Mac actuel tournant avec Classic ou Sheep Shaver pour Mac Os9. Le gars pensera bien faire, mais le logiciel Stuffit sous une vraie machine tournant sous Mac Os9 pourrait ne pas reconnaître lextension. Ou alors une personne bien attentionnée, mais ignorante de la compatibilité des systèmes dexploitations aura réalisée un .sit sur un Stuffit tournant sous un système 10 trop avancé et non compatible avec un Stuffit sur une machine réelle tournant sous Os9.

- On peut aussi réaliser des .sitx sous Stuffit 7.x, il est possible quen fonction des types de logiciels, de système ou de re-nomination des extensions, un problème dincompatibilité surgisse.

- Il existe aussi le fait que lexportation dun fichier compressé sur le réseau Internet, ai provoqué une erreur décriture. Sur PC on utilise un logiciel qui permet de réaliser des patchs pour retrouver la bonne combinaison binaire des fichiers. Lalgorithme est identique à celui de Reed Solomon. Ce qui vas permettre de récupérer un fichier endommagé sous Windows, ne le permettra pas sous Mac Os9.x, car ce type de logiciel de création et réparation de données endommagées nexiste pas. 
Il se peut donc alors quun .sit ne fonctionnant pas, ne soit simplement quun fichier endommagé !

- Il faut absolument utiliser un Stuffit 5.x ou plus sous Mac Os9. Les 4.x et moins provoquent des erreurs de lecture. Les Mine Expender fonctionnent aussi, mais peuvent provoquer des erreurs.

- Il se peut aussi que le fichier ne soit pas entier car larchive aura été fragmentée. A ce moment là, Finder retournera une erreur en demandant ou se situe larchive suivante.


Il existe sûrement dautres problèmes et ou solution à ta question initiale, mais jespère que cela taidera déjà à y voir plus clair. Si tu veux des décompresseurs Stuffits pour Mac Os9, je tinvites à te rendre sur mon site à cette adresse : Untitled Document


Voilà.
A bientôt et bonne chance.

Cdbvs


----------

